

From Occasionally Great to Consistently Good - bcl
http://www.cs.uni.edu/~wallingf/blog/archives/monthly/2010-12.html#e2010-12-20T15_32_50.htm

======
zb
It's even better to be consistently good _and_ occasionally great.

~~~
donaq
The post already says that you will be occasionally great just by sticking
around for a long enough time.

------
jmarbach
"We are what we repeatedly do."

